# Homeschooling division of labor



## SRoper (Sep 15, 2007)

I saw this lithograph, and it got me thinking. It seems that the modern idea of homeschooling has the mother doing 80% of the work. At the same time proponents claim that homeschooling is how everyone used to be educated. However, if this lithograph is any indication, it was the father who traditionally provided the academic instruction. Now I don't think this idea that the father has the dominion of the intellect and the woman has the dominion of the heart is biblical, but I wonder which parent has the responsibility to educate the children. Are we just giving women this task because it is expedient?


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 15, 2007)

I think that both parents are together responsible for the education of the children. Most fathers work outside the home. That means it is generally impossible for him to do the lion's share of the teaching as well. That was certainly the case for me (I was homeschooled from the fourth grade on up). But it also seems to me that whatever gifts the father has should be passed on to the children. Whatever field he is more qualified to teach should be the areas where he teaches.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 15, 2007)

Much of it is due today's economic structure. Father's rarely work at or near the home. The labour is such that they come home, eat, have a minimal amount of family time, and then bed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 15, 2007)

> Much of it is due today's economic structure. Father's rarely work at or near the home. The labour is such that they come home, eat, have a minimal amount of family time, and then bed.



Exactly. My role with the kids' homeschooling is some math, and some science (very little - not even every week). I prefer to use the time I have with the children in the evenings for catechism and Bible reading - that's what the bulk of my time with them is spent on. (But I do agree that if I were home more during the week, it would be best to take on more of the educational burden.)


----------



## lololong (Sep 15, 2007)

Same here. With my husband working outside the home, I do all the teaching and the running to activities myself. I wish he had time to do some of it, like English for example (French being my native tongue).


----------



## Kevin (Sep 15, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Much of it is due today's economic structure. Father's rarely work at or near the home. The labour is such that they come home, eat, have a minimal amount of family time, and then bed.


----------

